
Apple Card launches today for all US customers - Ours90
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/08/apple-card-launches-today-for-all-us-customers/
======
octosphere
Always annoying that things like this don't launch both in the U.S _and_
Europe. All I see in my feeds is mentions of the Apple Card and I have to
ignore it because it's a U.S thing only and I'm in Europe.

~~~
AhmadM91
It must be somehow related to helping to kick start a buzz after the release
in the US, as well as extending the time that the internet will be talking
about it before it arrives in Europe.

